# Song on car ad - what is it?!?



## lene morissette (Sep 19, 2002)

In the UK there is this car ad and there's a song on it and I don't know what it's called. It's the one that says 'Get out more' wiv the dude on the sofa listening to music through headphones jumping up and down - does ne1 know what the song's called?

And also the one on the John Frieda ad wiv the two blondes that goes 'Are you ready are you ready are you really, really ready?' - I love it!


----------



## triffid (Sep 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lene morissette _
> *In the UK there is this car ad and there's a song on it and I don't know what it's called. It's the one that says 'Get out more' wiv the dude on the sofa listening to music through headphones jumping up and down - does ne1 know what the song's called?
> 
> *



"Walking on the sun" by Smashmouth

As for the other, sorry, I have not a clue


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Sep 20, 2002)

I kow the advert that you're on about 4 the 2nd 1, I just can't name the tune either, sorry

:blush:


----------



## lene morissette (Sep 21, 2002)

oooh thanks 4 the info!  xx

Bayleaf who is ur avatar of? Is it someone from 'London's Burning'? He looks a bit like Max from 'Brookside'.


----------



## nic (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lene morissette _
> *And also the one on the John Frieda ad wiv the two blondes that goes 'Are you ready are you ready are you really, really ready?' - I love it! *



I managed to track this down for you:
http://uk.music.yahoo.com/011211/242/cl6r6.html

The songs called "Are You Ready For Me?" - not sure who sung it though :wave:


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Sep 21, 2002)

lene my avator is the character Michael David "Bayleaf" Wilson who was in 'London's Burning'

:blush:


----------

